# Can 36"x36" transfer showers in a Type B unit have a curb threshold that's larger than 1/2"?



## Ryan Schultz (Feb 21, 2020)

We're under ANSI A117.1 2009.

Can a 36"x36" transfer shower in a Type B unit have a curb threshold that's larger than 1/2"?


----------



## classicT (Feb 21, 2020)

No mention of curb in A117.1 1004.11.3.1.3.3


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 21, 2020)

That is because 117.1 is still not compliant with ADASAD minimums, isn't it about time that they do?


----------



## Yikes (Feb 24, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> That is because 117.1 is still not compliant with ADASAD minimums, isn't it about time that they do?



ADASAD 608.7 normally requires max 1/2" thresholds in transfer showers, but it has an exception that allows max. 2" thresholds at transfer showers only in existing facilities where a 1/2" threshold will "disturb the structural reinforcement of the floor slab".


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 25, 2020)

be prepared to "document" this condition if you do.


----------

